# Paperwhite and Basic Kindle.



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I  upgraded to the PW2 recently, but found that I don't like reading with it in well lit settings with the light on or with the light off for some reason.  I can't explain it because I don't understand it myself and because this is the first Kindle I have had this problem with.  So what i did was get the $89 basic Kindle without special offers and a leather case for it.  This solved the problem, but it is still interesting because the PW2 is suppost to have a much better display than the basic Kindle does.  In the end, the only time, I use the PW2 is low light ssettings.  I don't regret having both ereaders with the exception of the extra cost, but the basic Kindle and case aren't that costly over all.
Gene


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You are not alone. I bought a PW1 when it first came out, for a year I kept trying to figure out why I wasn't reading as much and I just was never totally happy with the font. Or the display. I think I called it like looking through a milky window before. I can't explain it either. Its like the words aren't on top like paper as in the basic, or K3. The thing that always made e-ink magical to me. 

I got a basic kindle like you in December and its all I have been using to read on since. Now the letters are back on the surface, again, I don't know how to explain. My weird eyes are just more happy with it. I even read with it at night, I just got a brighter nightstand lamp.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm going to keep the PW2,  I think there could be two issues at play here.  First, the contrast ratio isn't as high as we're all used to on a lighted display hence the milky quality you referred to.  And second, I'm not surprised because there is a lens in front of the EINK display to evenly refract the light over the entire display, which when you look at the profile or side graphic Amazon created to explain how the display is lit from the front, you can see that the lens in not a optically smooth surface.  I think Amazon had strike a balance between even front illumination and optical clarity.  In fact, on their first release, they did a better job than anyone else.  I think to get it better than it is now, will require better display technology and better optics.  All I know is I won't be buying new Kindles for a long time.
Gene


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the explaination. It makes sense to me as to why certain angles of holdng the PW makes it harder to read. I actually don't care if the words float or stay on top of the page. I just want to read the words easily. Not have to squint or close 1 eye or the other to see, if that makes sense to anyone. I also love to read on my baby kindles as well.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

On my original PW the letters looked uneven and flaky.  The letters look crisper and darker on my basic Kindle, even the original silver model.

I find reading on the basic Kindle a joy.


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who feels the same way! The PW is actually my first Kindle, so I don't really have experience with the basic Kindle to compare it to, but I do agree that I've never really been totally satisfied with the PW's display. That's a good way to put it, it's like you're looking at the text through a window or something, rather than looking at an actual page of text.

It's made me actually contemplate on buying myself a basic kindle. I'm not sure if it's worth the $80 of getting a kindle that is actually a downgrade from the PW I already have, and spent over $200 (with a case included), but I have found myself not using my PW very often just because I'm not totally satisfied with the display.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

KyahCA said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who feels the same way! The PW is actually my first Kindle, so I don't really have experience with the basic Kindle to compare it to, but I do agree that I've never really been totally satisfied with the PW's display. That's a good way to put it, it's like you're looking at the text through a window or something, rather than looking at an actual page of text.
> 
> It's made me actually contemplate on buying myself a basic kindle. I'm not sure if it's worth the $80 of getting a kindle that is actually a downgrade from the PW I already have, and spent over $200 (with a case included), but I have found myself not using my PW very often just because I'm not totally satisfied with the display.


Keep your eyes out for a sale on the basic. I paid around $50 for it in early December, there was some percentage off. They had some sales in stores too on occasion.

I like to use camelcamelcamel.com to get notified about items getting lowered at amazon. You can specify the price point you want to get an email when it drops too it. I use the chrome extension to add things to it easy.

For me it was worth it to get the basic. Its all I been reading on since I got it. And I finally have my magical e-ink like paper back. Which is ironic since the PW is called paperwhite. But for me it just didn't work as far as the display goes.

I am also happy to have my reading bar back and my page buttons. .


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I also am not terribly happy with my PW2.  The PW1 was definitely not good but with the PW2, there are no faults I can put my finger on, just the fact that the font is nowhere near as bold as on the Baby (basic).  If it weren't for the fact that one of the features on the PW that I really love, the reading speed and amount of time left in chapter/book isn't available on the Baby, I would probably shift over to it completely.  Sometimes at night I pull out my iPad mini to read on but it still isn't a very comfortable read.  I will take 2 or 3 devices to bed with me to determine which one is best for the current mood my eyes are in.  The best for clarity is still the Baby and KK (keyboard, K3, whatever we're calling it today).  Just my opinion.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

I like my PW1. I find the text clearer than the older Kindle models.

I usually tell people that, yes, it does look like ink on paper, but more like the glossy paper of a magazine than the fibrous paper in a book. In darkness, relying on the backlighting to illuminate the text, the text does get a slightly washed out look to it, but it is still reasonably comfortable to read.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I just got a terrific deal on a basic Kindle (brand new still in the unopened box) plus a brand new (still in the packaging) Oberon cover for it by checking the Buy/Sell board here at KBoards.  I only paid $80 for both, shipped!

I have to say I am very impressed with the basic model.  I wasn't thrilled with the PW1 and passed it on to hubby, I cancelled a Christmas order for the PW2 after the STOOPID collections update, but I still wanted a back-up to my K3 (Kindle Keyboard).

It still has page-turn buttons which I prefer to the touch swipe.  The fonts are very crisp and, with a side-by-side comparison, darker than my KK.  The smaller profile is even easier to stick in a pocket or purse, so will be great for travelling. 

The built-in front light is the only thing the PWs have going for them, IMO, and I agree with the others that the extra screen layer provides a less crisp reading experience.

Oh, I should probably ask in the Accessories Forum, but does anyone know where I should look in local-type stores for extra bungees like are used with the Oberon closures?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Extra bungees - just email Oberon. They'll send you a couple for free; at least they did to me.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Extra bungees - just email Oberon. They'll send you a couple for free; at least they did to me.


Thanks, HappyGuy.


----------



## Alyson (Apr 26, 2012)

I came to kboards for help in picking out my first Kindle...I ended up with the basic model (because I wanted buttons rather than touch) and have been very very happy with it. 

Because I'm cheap I let Amazon put ads on the screen when it's turned off. I'll admit to having bought a few titles thanks to that!

I added one of those leather covers that have a light that you can flip out.  I can read even in a pitch-dark room. 

Sometimes I drool over the prettier covers, but I can't give up the light.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alyson said:


> I came to kboards for help in picking out my first Kindle...I ended up with the basic model (because I wanted buttons rather than touch) and have been very very happy with it.
> 
> Because I'm cheap I let Amazon put ads on the screen when it's turned off. I'll admit to having bought a few titles thanks to that!
> 
> ...


The lighted covers do work very well . . . I have one for my basic Kindle -- it's my 'back up'. 

Note that the basic + cover is only $5 less than a Paperwhite.  (Of course, you'd probably want to buy a cover or case for it as well.  )


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm still deciding on if I should cave and buy a basic Kindle, even though I have a Paperwhite. It's just, ever since I found out that the dissatisfaction with the glass-cover display on the PW isn't just me and my paranoia, I just can't get it out of my head that I would much rather a non-glass display.

I was at my local Walmart the other day, and saw that they still have Kindle Keyboards for sale! That was actually the original Kindle I really wanted a few years ago when I first started thinking about getting a Kindle. Although, they were selling them for over $100, and I can get the new basic one for $80 on Amazon.

Gaaah, I don't know what to do.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Kyah, if I were trying to make the decision between a Basic Kindle and a Kindle Keyboard and the difference in price wasn't a deciding factor, I would weigh 3 things:

1.  Size - the KK is obviously larger and slightly heavier to accommodate the keyboard.  The Basic is pretty much the same size as the PW.  Either one fits just fine in my purse (both in Oberon covers), but the Basic will probably become my take-along Kindle because it is smaller.

2.  Whether you do much note taking or searching from your Kindle.  I think the actual keyboard vs. the cursor/click, cursor/click, cursor/click of the Basic is much easier and way faster.  The cursor keyboard of the Basic is the only drawback for me.

3.  Whether the KK available at your local store also has 3G in addition to the wifi-only of the Basic.  That is important to some, irrelevant to others.

Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel makes some good points. I still have my K3 in the house too and it still works, I keep it charged etc. But I still read on my basic. Yes, the note taking is a bit more cumbersome on the basic, no doubt about it. But its doable. For pure reading pleasure though, the basic is just so nice.

The display on the K3 is really nice, I always found it better than my PW1. But for me the basic display is even better. Seems the contrast is just a tad more obvious. It seems "brighter" in the backround. I laid them side by side and could see that. Its also much lighter.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ Agreed, Atunah.  The Basic has a little crisper/darker fonts or brighter background than the KK in a side-by-side comparison.  But neither has the floating letters feeling of the PWs making either a better choice if that extra layer of screen on the PWs is what is bothering Kyah.


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for those tips. Although the KK is so desirable because it was the first Kindle model I actually thought about buying, if I'm going to be getting another Kindle because of my distaste for the PW display, then I'm going to choose whichever has the better display. So if you guys say that the basic has a better display (plus it's cheaper than the KK), I'll probably get that one. 

Now I think I'll use my PW a little bit more before I make my final decision. I'd hate to spend almost $100 on something I already sort of have and could live without.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sounds like a plan Kyah. Nothing to lose waiting for a while longer. Heck, I hung in for over a year with my PW1 before I finally pulled the trigger on the basic. I too kept waffling and trying with the PW and then they had a sale last year and I jumped on it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It its NEVER a bad thing to have a back up kindle! 

Last week one day I accidentally left my primary device at work.  BUT, I had a back up at home so could read on with out skipping a beat.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It its NEVER a bad thing to have a back up kindle!
> 
> Last week one day I accidentally left my primary device at work. BUT, I had a back up at home so could read on with out skipping a beat.


For some of us, between Fires and phones, and iPads, we have too many backups already!

Of course not everyone is (un)lucky enough to be so gadget-obsessed.

I am different than most people on this thread. I was pleased with the PW1, delighted with the PW2, and since I don't use collections, I am not really worried about the update. So I don't really see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

KyahCA said:


> Thanks for those tips. Although the KK is so desirable because it was the first Kindle model I actually thought about buying, if I'm going to be getting another Kindle because of my distaste for the PW display, then I'm going to choose whichever has the better display. So if you guys say that the basic has a better display (plus it's cheaper than the KK), I'll probably get that one.


Another thing that I think makes the basic a better choice over the KK is the fact that it is quite a bit faster. Or at least the one I have is. KK is kinda sluggish after you've become used to either the PW or the basic.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I am different than most people on this thread. I was pleased with the PW1, delighted with the PW2, and since I don't use collections, I am not really worried about the update. So I don't really see what all the fuss is about.


I am with you on this, but I can understand why collections-users are unhappy.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am with you on this, but I can understand why collections-users are unhappy.
> 
> L


Agreed. I got rid of all my collections and the PW13 works much better. But I recognize that's a non-starter for many.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

> I am different than most people on this thread. I was pleased with the PW1, delighted with the PW2, and since I don't use collections, I am not really worried about the update. So I don't really see what all the fuss is about.


What I especially like about the PW1 is the touch screen and the backlight. I like to read it at night. When I go to the YMCA and have to wait for my wife, I take my Kindle 3 and read it. It is cheaper so if I lose it, it won't be as big a loss. I miss the touch screen though.

I am considering buying a PW2 to use at home and then use my PW1 for taking with me when I go to the YMCA and to the doctor.

I am an author and find proofreading on the PW1 much easier. To highlight words I just swipe them with my fingers so I can make corrections later.

I have never noticed any difference witht the text though. I have the Keyboard, Kindle 3, and PW1. The keyboards feels more like a real book though since it is a little larger.

Overall I prefer the Paperwhite over the other Kindles.

I notice there is another Kindle in the works so might consider it when it comes out.

http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/the-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-3-will-use-new-flexible-screen-technology


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

Here is another link that talks about the PW3.

http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/24/amazons-next-kindle-paperwhite-to-feature-300ppi-screen-better-typography-arrive-early-next-year/


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Wild Rivers said:


> Here is another link that talks about the PW3.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/24/amazons-next-kindle-paperwhite-to-feature-300ppi-screen-better-typography-arrive-early-next-year/


According to this, the new PW3 will have buttons! That makes me, and many other people on this board, very happy!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Whenever those articles come up here, I am the curmudgeon who points out that this is not an official announcement from Amazon, and the timing of this new Kindle would be kind of odd compared to the historical pattern. Please consider that pointed out!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Whenever those articles come up here, I am the curmudgeon who points out that this is not an official announcement from Amazon, and the timing of this new Kindle would be kind of odd compared to the historical pattern. Please consider that pointed out!


Well, just to be a bit contrary,  it depends a little on how you count.

It's true that _lately_ they've released new stuff in the fall. But you'll recall the 2nd gen device came out in February. I expect that was because of the unexpected sell out of the 1st gen device caused by the "oprah effect" so they hurried it a bit . . . but, even so . . . .

And, also, that same year the DX was released in the summer.

And the 3rd gen -- keyboard -- came out at the end of August.

So it wouldn't be completely out of character for there to be a summer release.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, just to be a bit contrary,  it depends a little on how you count.
> 
> It's true that _lately_ they've released new stuff in the fall. But you'll recall the 2nd gen device came out in February. I expect that was because of the unexpected sell out of the 1st gen device caused by the "oprah effect" so they hurried it a bit . . . but, even so . . . .
> 
> ...


Hooray for curmudgeons! Even when they curmudge (a verb I just made up) me!

Since you're talking about K2s and DXes and K3s, I'd have to say releasing a new model of eInk Kindle in the summer would be out of line with _recent_ practice....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Hooray for curmudgeons! Even when they curmudge (a verb I just made up) me!
> 
> Since you're talking about K2s and DXes and K3s, I'd have to say releasing a new model of eInk Kindle in the summer would be out of line with _recent_ practice....


Correct. "Recent" having a similar meaning to the word I used, which was "lately".


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

KyahCA said:


> Thanks for those tips. Although the KK is so desirable because it was the first Kindle model I actually thought about buying, if I'm going to be getting another Kindle because of my distaste for the PW display, then I'm going to choose whichever has the better display. So if you guys say that the basic has a better display (plus it's cheaper than the KK), I'll probably get that one.
> 
> Now I think I'll use my PW a little bit more before I make my final decision. I'd hate to spend almost $100 on something I already sort of have and could live without.


I just saw that the basic is on sale for $49 today. Don't know if you see this in time, but that is how I bought mine, on sale like this.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

KyahCA said:


> I was at my local Walmart the other day, and saw that they still have Kindle Keyboards for sale!


Another thing to think about is where are you going to use it. I love reading in bed, flat on my back, and the keyboard on the KK raises the screen high enough to do that.

For taking out of the house, the basic and the Paperwhite are great.

I haven't noticed any slugishness on the KK, and I have about two hundred books on them. My original Paperwhite was super slow with just a few books on it, and that is the main reason I upgraded to PW2. The PW2 ended up going back but I didn't notice it any faster than my original PW.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Cardinal said:


> My original Paperwhite was super slow with just a few books on it,


It shouldn't be super slow. Certainly not slower than your KK. I suggest a factory reset (unless you have hacks you don't want to lose).


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

booklover888 said:


> It shouldn't be super slow. Certainly not slower than your KK. I suggest a factory reset (unless you have hacks you don't want to lose).


Thanks for the suggestion. I no longer have my original PW. I think I did a factory reset on it, I talked to Amazon customer service several times about how slow it was. That was the main reason I decided to upgrade to the PW2.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I just saw that the basic is on sale for $49 today. Don't know if you see this in time, but that is how I bought mine, on sale like this.


Atunah, just curious. Do you use any kind of case with your basic? I find it so light and easy to hold that I prefer to use it naked and put it in a sleeve when protection is needed.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> Atunah, just curious. Do you use any kind of case with your basic? I find it so light and easy to hold that I prefer to use it naked and put it in a sleeve when protection is needed.


No cover. Its the first kindle I own that I use without a cover. It really is so nice and light. I don't even have a sleeve. If I can find a really cheap one maybe. Just to keep the fluff and cat dander of the screen if nothing else over night.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Atunah said:


> No cover. Its the first kindle I own that I use without a cover. It really is so nice and light. I don't even have a sleeve. If I can find a really cheap one maybe. Just to keep the fluff and cat dander of the screen if nothing else over night.


Yep, me too. And I even have the Amazon case. Bought it when I bought the basic but not particularly fond of it. I think it makes the basic harder to hold. 

In fact, the only time I'm really comfortable reading on my PW is at work during lunch, landscape mode engaged, while I eat my lunch. Weird, huh? What can I say?!?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I found the amazon case too heavy & the light shined in my eyes while reading in bed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like my Amazon lighted cover on my basic K.  But different strokes.  One of our members added a little shade to the light because he also found it bothered him.  You might try it with a bit of masking tape or cardboard.  I think he even posted pics of his adaptation here...

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Toby said:


> I found the amazon case too heavy & the light shined in my eyes while reading in bed.


Toby, I don't have the lighted cover, just the regular one. But I STILL prefer to read the Baby in it's naked state.
I have a lamp on my night stand. And if I'm in a really dark location, I can always use the PW. Just sayin'...


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Atunah said:


> No cover. Its the first kindle I own that I use without a cover. It really is so nice and light. I don't even have a sleeve. If I can find a really cheap one maybe. Just to keep the fluff and cat dander of the screen if nothing else over night.


If you just want a sleeve for storage, check out Dollar Tree. Or if you own a sewing machine, a quilted placemat can be turned into a sleeve. I paid 29 cents at a thrift store for the placemat.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

kb7uen Gene said:


> I upgraded to the PW2 recently, but found that I don't like reading with it in well lit settings with the light on or with the light off for some reason. I can't explain it because I don't understand it myself and because this is the first Kindle I have had this problem with. So what i did was get the $89 basic Kindle without special offers and a leather case for it. This solved the problem, but it is still interesting because the PW2 is suppost to have a much better display than the basic Kindle does. In the end, the only time, I use the PW2 is low light ssettings. I don't regret having both ereaders with the exception of the extra cost, but the basic Kindle and case aren't that costly over all.
> Gene


Indeed, Paperwhite - not even Paperwhite 2 - doesn't have as good a screen as the $69 basic Kindle has, when it comes to text blackness and crispness. PW2 screen, as a lit screen, also feels more LCD-screenlike - whereas non-lit Kindle e-ink screens have that more paper-like feel, even when used with a lighted cover. Finally, PW and PW2 suffer from various levels of light-unevenness depending on the unit you get that bother some people. The non-lit basic e-ink screens are more even in this regard - lighted cover light itself isn't necessarily more even in lighting, but as a top-down light the unevenness is natural, not splotchy like PW/PW2 often is. My signature has links to my reviews (quite numerous) talking about this very subject. 

Personally I have a $69 Kindle "5" with official lighted cover and a Paperwhite 2 that I use. I recognize the PW2 isn't anywhere near as black-texted or paper-like as the basic one is, but it is quite convenient and nice from other features point of view. So I keep both on my desk and alternate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And FearIndex is the member I was mentioning earlier who dealt with glare from the lighted cover--it's the last link in his signature  for those interested.

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Atunah, I found the sleeve I had bought from Etsy last year.  There is a pic in a post over in Accessories, if you're interested.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> Atunah, I found the sleeve I had bought from Etsy last year. There is a pic in a post over in Accessories, if you're interested.


I'll head over to Acc. and check it out, thanks.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning a sleeve. My K4 is naked at the moment with a pretty pink plaid DecalGirl on it. I have the Amazon Cover with the light on my Touch. I like it, except for reading in bed, because the screen is more gray & I need a light in low light conditions to see the words.


----------

